# [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Mai 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd! *

					Ab dem 28. Mai ist das PCGH-Wissensbuch über das Thema "Die spannende IT-History" im Handel und als Download verfügbar. Die Beschreibung "Buch" trifft vielleicht nicht ganz den Nagel auf den Kopf, denn tatsächlich ist das History-Magazin eher ein großformatiges und mit besonders gutem Papier ausgestattetes Werk, das für jeden Hardwareinteressierte viele spannende Infos bereithält.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd! *


----------



## hodenbussard (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*

Hmm........bestimmt nett für Leute die damit nicht so Up-To-Date sind.


----------



## locojens (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*

Wenn man das Ganze selber miterlebt hat und ein echter Nerd ist braucht man dieses Werk wohl eher nicht. Das ist wohl eher was für die Leute welche erst vor kurzem in dieser Materie angekommen sind. Also keine "Alt-Nerds".


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*

Na, dann wollen wir doch mal die Probe auf's Exempel machen. Wer von den Alt-Nerds findet das Easter-Egg in Ausgabe 6. Zwei Tipps: Es ist in einem Artikel von mir und es hat was mit AMD zu tun. 

Wer das Easter-Egg nicht findet, muss sein Nerd-Tum qua Kauf des SoHe auffrischen. Deal?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*

Bisschen spezifischer, bitte. Du hast also etwas Altes in etwas Neuem versteckt?

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Painkiller (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*

Ich vermute mal das Carsten evtl. den Artikel ab Seite 74 meinen könnte.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*



locojens schrieb:


> Wenn man das Ganze selber miterlebt hat und ein echter Nerd ist braucht man dieses Werk wohl eher nicht. Das ist wohl eher was für die Leute welche erst vor kurzem in dieser Materie angekommen sind. Also keine "Alt-Nerds".


 
Das Buch behandelt 50 Jahre Geschichte - wenn Du das alles selbst mit erlebt haben willst, bist Du noch älter als ich alter Sack 

Anbei übrigens das finale Cover!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Battl3inSeattle (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das Buch behandelt 50 Jahre Geschichte - wenn Du das alles selbst mit erlebt haben willst, bist Du noch älter als ich alter Sack
> 
> Anbei übrigens das finale Cover!
> 
> ...


 
Mein Lehrer kann das von sich behaupten. Der erzählt uns manchmal, wie er damals (in der DDR - ja, da gab's auch Computer) Lochkarten ausgewertet hat und wie er früher bei Robotron arbeitete. Ein echtes PC-Urgestein.

Kommt auch was zum Browserkrieg drin vor? Der war nämlich kurz vor meiner Zeit. Oder ist das "nur" auf Hardware bezogen?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*



Battl3inSeattle schrieb:


> Kommt auch was zum Browserkrieg drin vor? Der war nämlich kurz vor meiner Zeit. Oder ist das "nur" auf Hardware bezogen?


 
Ich meine, dazu auch was gesehen zu haben.


----------



## saphira33 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*

Gibt's das Teil auch in der Schweiz? Bisher habe ich noch an keinem Kiosk ein Heft von euch gesehen, leider


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*

Normalerweise DACH. Aber die Menge wird nicht riesig sein.


----------



## rehacomp (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*

Das hätte mein Nachbar gebraucht für seine Informatik Klassenarbeit. Da kammen noch fragen was eine High und Lowlevel Formatierung ist. Ganz zu schweigen von Spuren, Sektoren (Nein keine Autobahn in Deutschland ). Da musst ich dem jungspund unter anderem erstmal erklären was ne FPU ist. Sein Lehrer ist definitiv noch einer aus der "alten" Zeit.

Meine Ära begann erst mit einem 386 DX40. Davor war alles schlicht zu teuer für Homeuser.


----------



## locojens (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das Buch behandelt 50 Jahre Geschichte - wenn Du das alles selbst mit erlebt haben willst, bist Du noch älter als ich alter Sack
> 
> Anbei übrigens das finale Cover!



50 Jahre natürlich nicht. Aber gut 28 Jahre weit  (mit 12 Jährchen habe ich diese Sucht bekommen) reicht das ganze schon.   Bin mit Robotron Rechnern "aufgewachsen". Da es in meinem Nachbarkaff die Möglichkeit gab eine Computer-AG zu besuchen, ab 87 war es dann ein Brotkasten, ab 89 AMIGA 500. Aber genug an Historie, die Fehlenden 22 Jahre habe ich mir auch schon nach und nach hier auf der Seite und (wenn auch seltener) im Heft einverleiben können. 



PS: @Thilo ... Pero no eres un viejo!


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*



saphira33 schrieb:


> Gibt's das Teil auch in der Schweiz? Bisher habe ich noch an keinem Kiosk ein Heft von euch gesehen, leider


 
Ich weiss nicht wo du in der Schweiz wohnst, aber ich sehe an jedem Kiosk Hefte von PCGH, egal ob mit oder ohne DVD, alles dabei. 
Bei mir der Kiosk im Coop und der am Bahnhof müsste es auch haben und ich wohne in einer Kleinstadt.


----------



## drebbin (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*

Das einzige Easter Egg was ich je gefunden hatte war im Spieleordner von FarCry 1 gewesen - eine ziemlich attraktive junge Dame in Unterwäsche.
Man musste eine Datei entpacken und in irgendeinem Unterordner war dann das Pic.

Aber das ganze ist irgendwie vor meiner Zeit...mal schauen ob ich zuschlage


----------



## KenjiKasen (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*

Könntet ihr nicht dazu eine 2. Auflage des PC Games Hardware WISSEN "So funktioniert Ihr Computer" Drucken lassen?!
Ich hätte das wirklich gerne .... und die PDF-Version kommt bei mir wirklich nicht ins Regal!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*

Hallo, es wird sicherlich mal eine 2. Auflage geben, aber nicht so schnell.


----------



## xDave78 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*

Cool, direkt mal online bestellt. Sowas muss auch mal honoriert werden


----------



## Polyethylen (18. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*

Wie kann ich dem System sagen, dass ich Abonnent bin? Den Status "aktiver Abonnent" hab ich, nur will man mir immer 2 € Versandkosten berechnen... 
Mach ich irgendetwas falsch?


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*

macht doch mal ein History video


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*



Polyethylen schrieb:


> Wie kann ich dem System sagen, dass ich Abonnent bin? Den Status "aktiver Abonnent" hab ich, nur will man mir immer 2 € Versandkosten berechnen...
> Mach ich irgendetwas falsch?


 
Kannst Du das noch mal probieren, bitte?


----------



## Polyethylen (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*

Hat sich leider nichts geändert.

//edit: Danke, jetzt hat es geklappt. Es hat wohl das Feld "Abonnenten-Nummer" gefehlt. Jetzt isses vorbestellt  Freu mich schon drauf!


----------



## LaK0r (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*

Da ich erst in meinen 20er Jahren bin hab ich nicht soo viel miterlebt. Ein paar Informatikfächer im Studium haben aber das Interesse an die Vergangenheit geweckt. Hoffe dieses Interesse kann mit dem Heft gestillt werden  - freu mich drauf


----------



## t670i (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*

Hätte das Heft auch gerne, aber als Digitalversion. 
Auf der Seite steht leider immer noch : "Sobald das PCGH-Wissensbuch erschienen ist, werden wir die Digitalanbieter an dieser Stelle auflisten." 
Habe auch selber noch keinen Anbieter gefunden der das Heft anbietet. Wannn kann man etwa mit einer Digitalversion rechnen ?


----------



## LaK0r (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*

Hab meine Printversion leider auch noch nicht in der Post. Hoffe doch stark dass sie morgen da ist


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*



t670i schrieb:


> Hätte das Heft auch gerne, aber als Digitalversion.
> Auf der Seite steht leider immer noch : "Sobald das PCGH-Wissensbuch erschienen ist, werden wir die Digitalanbieter an dieser Stelle auflisten."
> Habe auch selber noch keinen Anbieter gefunden der das Heft anbietet. Wannn kann man etwa mit einer Digitalversion rechnen ?


 
Hi,

Über die iPad-App werden alle Ausgaben, ob monatlich oder Sonderhefte, ohne Kommentar veröffentlicht: https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/pc-games-hardware-magazin/id610407131?mt=8

Grüße, Thilo


----------



## t670i (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Über die iPad-App werden alle Ausgaben, ob monatlich oder Sonderhefte, ohne Kommentar veröffentlicht: https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/pc-games-hardware-magazin/id610407131?mt=8
> 
> Grüße, Thilo



gibt es das auch für Android ?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*

Du willst nicht wissen, wie lange das Entwicklerteam jetzt an einer lauffähigen Android-Version arbeitet... Ich hoffe, sehr bald!


----------



## Stern1710 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*

Findet man das Buch auch im gut sortierten Fachhandel in Österreich, die sonst auch immer die ganzen Sonderhefte haben (Raspberry etc.)? Ich habe es bis jetzt leider noch nicht gesehen.

MfG


----------



## Polyethylen (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*

Hm, mir wurden gleich zwei Exemplare geschickt, obwohl ich nur eins bestellt hatte (so stehts auch in der Bestätigungsmail und auf meinem Kundenkonto) 
Deswegen war der Briefkasten fast geplatzt (Wochenendzeitung, diverse Werbung, 2x das Sonderheft und das PCGH-Abo) 
Mal mit dem Support in Verbindung setzen...

/edit: Hm, da hat wohl jemand laut der netten Dame die Bestellung zwei mal eingegeben.
Zurückschicken soll ich es auch nicht. Mal schauen wer hier bei mir Interesse an diesem Thema hat


----------



## treichi (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*

Ich habe mir heute ein Exemplar gesichert und wollt mal fragen, ob die ganzseitigen schwarzen und blauen Flecken (Druckerfarbe?) auf den Seiten 91, 97 und 98 ein Serienfehler sind?
  Oder ob ich einfach mal genau das eine Exemplar mit Druckfehlern erwischt habe?


----------



## Cuddleman (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das Buch behandelt 50 Jahre Geschichte - wenn Du das alles selbst mit erlebt haben willst, bist Du noch älter als ich alter Sack
> 
> Anbei übrigens das finale Cover!
> 
> ...



Man, müßt ihr einen immer an sein eigenes Alter erinnern.
Das ich ein alter Sack bin, merke ich jetzt schon jeden Tag


PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Normalerweise DACH. Aber die Menge wird nicht riesig sein.


Ja, nicht riesig, scheint definitiv zuzutreffen, denn so spärlich wie man das Heft antrifft, ist das wirklich nicht übertrieben.
Ich besuchte wie üblich seit dem 28.05.2014 verschiedene Verkaufstellen, hauptsächlich in Bahnhöfen, nur war bis gestern (31.05.2014, 20:00) kein einziges Heft sichtbar, außer, was für ein Erlebnis, in Bf Fulda im Zeitschriftenhandel(6 Exemplare).
Die Zeitschriften-/Buchläden in den Bf's Hannover, Dresden, Frankfurt(Oder), Halle/S konnten nichts aufweisen, oder ich bin im Wettlauf mit Hase und Igel, der Hase und kam immer zu spät. (ist wohl so, als alter Sack)!


Polyethylen schrieb:


> Hm, mir wurden gleich zwei Exemplare geschickt, ...


Kein Wunder, das man im Zeitschriftenhandel kaum welche findet.


----------



## biber0 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*

Hallo erst mal,

habe mich angemeldet, nicht um Dampf abzulassen, sondern um meinem Blues freien Lauf zu geben.

Gestern habe ich im Zeitschriftenregal "Die spannende IT-History" gefunden, gleich durchstöbert und kurz danach zurückgestellt. Ehrlich gesagt war ich etwas (sehr) enttäuscht. Rund 30 Jahre meines IT-Daseins waren da auf eine halbe Seite eingedampft. Die ganze Ära der Großrechner (IBM: /360, /370, 3090, Siemens: 7.700, 7.500, Amdahl/470) und der Midrangetechnik (S/34, S/36, S/38, AS/400) existieren so gut wie nicht. Und - das sind keine Nischenprodukte. Die waren und sind noch massenweise im Einsatz. Die Aufzählung ist unvollständig. Es gab noch eine Menge anderer sehr erfolgreicher Systeme.

Dieser große weiße Fleck im Geschichtswissen ist aber wohl symptomatisch. Ich habe schon viele Übersichtsartikel dieser Art gelesen. Offensichtlich ist hier Kollege zu Guttenberg sehr erfolgreich gewesen.

Ich bin keiner von den ewig gestrigen (obwohl mit 61 schon jenseits des Vorstellbaren für meine Kollegen) und war schon immer an vorderster Front, wenn es um was Neues ging. Im Beruf geht es aktuell kreuz die quer über PowerBuilder, Java, .NET, verschiedene Datenbanken, Windows, Linux. Ein Ende ist nicht abzusehen. Privat habe ich einen Mac, PCs und einen RaspberryPi.

Mal sehen, ob auch dieser Beitrag im Nirvana verschwindet oder ob noch jemand stutzig wird.

P.S.: Bin kein Spielverderber. Im Regal standen 3 Exemplare. Morgen bin ich gegen Abend noch einmal in der Gegend. Falls jemand Bedarf hat, könnte ich ja mal ...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*

Zum Thema kann ich leider nichts beitragen, aber:


biber0 schrieb:


> [...] Die ganze Ära der Großrechner (IBM: /360, /370, 3090, Siemens: 7.700, 7.500, Amdahl/470) und der Midrangetechnik (S/34, S/36, S/38, AS/400) existieren so gut wie nicht. Und - das sind keine Nischenprodukte. Die waren und sind noch massenweise im Einsatz.


Das interessiert mich jetzt aber mal: Wo sind solche (monolithischen) Großrechner denn überhaupt noch im Einsatz? Museen, ok. Aber sonst? Der Amdahl 470 ist ~so alt wie ich...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*



biber0 schrieb:


> Hallo erst mal,
> 
> habe mich angemeldet, nicht um Dampf abzulassen, sondern um meinem Blues freien Lauf zu geben.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,

das sagt Christian Gögelein, der Autor, dazu:

"  Hallo biber0,

  erst einmal vielen Dank fürs Feedback. Die Ära der Großrechner ist in der Tat ein spannendes Feld, das ganze Bücher füllen könnte. Wir haben uns aber bewusst für eine kompakte Darstellung dieses Kapitels entschieden, da einfach der Großteil der Leser in dieser Zeit keine oder nur wenige Erfahrungen sammeln konnte. Zudem handelt es sich bei den von Ihnen genannten Rechnerfamilien um Industrie-Lösungen für einige
  (wenige) Großkonzerne. Dennoch sind ja immerhin ein paar Seiten dieser Zeit gewidmet und selbst die Supercomputer werden behandelt.

  Der Schwerpunkt des Heftes liegt dagegen auf den "populären" 
  Entwicklungen wie dem 4004, den Zilog- und Motorola-Prozessoren und vor allem natürlich auf der Zeit ab etwa 1980. Hier gibt es eine Unmenge spannender IT-Themen, angefangen von den Heimcomputern über den IBM-PC bis hin zur Entwicklung der Spielegrafik samt leistungsfähiger Plattformen und Prozessoren. An dieser Stelle wollten wir keinesfalls sparen und bei ausführlicher Berücksichtigung aller Themen wäre das Heft sicher zum Buch geworden ...

  Vielleicht lässt sich im regulären Heft ja mal ein echter Hintergrundartikel zu den (Groß-)Rechner-Systemen der späten 1960er- bis frühen 1980er-Jahre machen - das wäre sicher auch für viele jüngere Semester spannend.

  Viele Grüße!"


----------



## Cuddleman (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*

Nun, seit dem 02.06.2014, (04:50 Uhr) füllen sich massiv die Regale mit im Schnitt 6-8 Exemplaren, auch in den von mir genannten Filialen des Buch- und Zeitschriftenhandel!
 Ich stand zu dieser Zeit gerade wartend (nicht aufs Heft, oder öffnen der Filiale) neben einer, in der gerade diese Hefte eingeordnet wurden, 5-6 Tage verzögert wohl gemerkt! 
 Ob das Taktik ist, oder schlicht, reines organisatorisches Unvermögen, von wem auch immer?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*

Sehr merkwürdig. Eigentlich wissen alle Beteiligten, wann der Veröffentlichungstermin ist. Oft sind es die Händler selbst, die das nicht peilen.


----------



## Cuddleman (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*

Man kann sich ja auch, wie bei den DSL-Verträgen z.B. bis zu 25000 kbit/s, auf den Passus nur anders herum, ab dem 28.05.2014, berufen, dann paßt's schon. 
Das läßt offensichtlich einen gewünschten Spielraum zu, bringt aber auch den Frust, weil man das "ab" nicht akzeptieren möchte, oder glatt überliest.
Das *"ab"*, ist aus meiner Sicht, sicherlich zur Überbrückung von Sonn- und Feiertagen ganz in Ordnung, doch über mehrere Wochentage gesehen? 
Na ja. 
Es ist nun verfügbar, in den gleichen homöopathischen Dosierungen wie das PCGH-Heft allgemein, nur das dieses in mindestens zwei Varianten (nur Print, und/oder mit entsprechenden DVD-Beigaben) verfügbar ist, also mindestens die doppelte Menge im Regal stehen sollte, sicher auch abhängig von der filialeigenen Verkaufsstärkeneinstufung, wieviel Hefte bestellt/angenommen werden.

 Übrigens, das Heft wird gerade nacheinander von meinen Padavanen gelesen, da der Preis das halbe gegönnte Taschengeld jener auffrißt.


----------



## biber0 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*

Ich bin etwas überwältigt von der Reaktion auf meinen Beitrag. Wenn wirklich erwünscht, dann werde ich mal in lockerer Folge einen Einblick in die Untiefen der alten Technik liefern. Aber auch nur, über die mit direkter Berührung. Denn nur abschreiben ist nicht unbedingt mein Stil. Ihr werdet Euch wundern, was es alles gab. 
Nun bin ich zwar nicht der Hardware-Guru. Ich bin ein Softwareentwickler, der 1972 mit dem Studium begonnen hat in der Fachrichtung Rechentechnik (also Hardwareentwicklung). Nach einem Jahr bin ich abtrünnig geworden und habe die Fachrichtung gewechselt in Angewandte Mathematik (Softwareentwicklung) aber angelegt als ordentliches Ingenieurstudium - also nicht nur trockene Mathematik, sondern auch richtiger Strom. Deshalb ist die Entwicklung der IT unbedingt verbunden mit der Software, die den "Blechtrotteln" erst Leben einhaucht.

PS:
Ich bin echt froh, dass diese Zeiten vorbei sind. Es war schon mehr als frustrierend, wenn wegen eines Vertippers auf der Lochkarte manchmal Tage vergangen sind, bis der Fehler gefunden war. Beispiel: Hochzählen einer Schleifenvariablen I = I - 1;
= und - lagen auf der gleichen Taste - Ergebnis der Aktion I = I = 1; (also I := (I = 1) ). Bei dem schlechten Druckbild eines Paralleldruckers kaum zu finden und mit verheerenden Folgen im Programmablauf.


----------



## xDave78 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*

Naja ich warte immernoch auf mein Exemplar, dass ich vor ca 2 Wochen bestellt habe :/


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*

Schick mir doch mal Deinen echten Namen per PN, ich lasse das prüfen.


----------



## Ice2000 (4. Juni 2014)

*Digitale Version nicht bestellbar?!!*

Ich würde ja gerne die digitale Version kaufen, aber immer wenn ich im Pressekatalog auf "In den Warenkorb" klicke, wird das Heft NICHT in den Warenkorb gelegt. Mit anderen Heften klappt das problemlos, also wird der Fehler wahrscheinlich bei Pressekatalog.de liegen. Ich hab' dort auch schon 'ne Mail hingeschrieben, kriege aber keine Antwort.

Könnte da mal jemand offiziell nachfragen? Danke!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*

Hallo, siehe private Nachricht.

Grüße, Thilo


----------



## biber0 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Zum Thema kann ich leider nichts beitragen, aber:
> 
> Das interessiert mich jetzt aber mal: Wo sind solche (monolithischen) Großrechner denn überhaupt noch im Einsatz? Museen, ok. Aber sonst? Der Amdahl 470 ist ~so alt wie ich...



Na, ganz so war es ja auch nicht gemeint. Die Fußballfeld großen Klopfer sind natürlich nicht mehr am werkeln. Aber Mainframes (die sind ganz schön geschrumpft und verdienen nicht mehr den Namen Großrechner) und die Midrangetechnik sind vor allem da im Einsatz, wo große Datenmengen zuverlässig verarbeitet werden sollen. Mit komplexen Lösungen, die über Jahre gewachsen sind und nicht einfach mal so abgelöst werden können. Das betrifft z.B. große Krankenkassen, Baumärkte und Versandhäuser. Dort stehen z.B. z-Series und i-Series als Nachfolger, die mit ihren Betriebssystemen programmkompatibel sind. In vielen Spielkasinos in Las Vegas stehen AS/400 bzw. i-Series im Backoffice. Die Architektur wurde von CISC auf RISC bzw. 32 Bit auf 64 Bit geändert, ohne dass es auf die Lauffähigkeit der Programme einen Einfluss genommen hat (Stichwort MI = Machine Interface). 
Ich habe z.B. 12 Jahre AS/400 programmiert (nicht nur lieblos Datei rein - Datei raus) und bedaure sehr, dass meine jüngeren Kollegen keinen blassen Schimmer davon haben und haben wollen. Irgendwie sind die alle wie vernagelt. Alles, was sie nicht kennen, existiert nicht und kann schon deshalb nicht gut sein. Da hat IBM versäumt, die Hochschulen zu sponsern.


----------



## Psychopath (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*



xDave78 schrieb:


> Naja ich warte immernoch auf mein Exemplar, dass ich vor ca 2 Wochen bestellt habe :/



ich habe das warten aufgegeben...

trotz vorbestellung vom 10.05....
ist das heft leider immer noch nicht da...

... ist sehr schade, computec hat sehr nachgelassen, ... , habe mir jedes sonderheft bestellt, und alles war super..
nur leider sind in der vergangenheit immer wieder kleiner patzer unterlaufen (klar, jeder macht fehler!), aber die häufen sich, SCHADE


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*

Das Heft scheint sehr spannend zu sein.
Mal sehen ob da was im Handel zu bekommen ist.
Da ich fast die ganze Geschichte miterlebt habe ist das eine schöne Zusammenfassung.

Nur der Titel stört mich ein wenig.
Vor 50 Jahren (1964) gab es für Privatanwender weder eine CPU oder eine GPU.
CPU würde höchstens mal für die von biber0 schon angesprochenen Großrechner verwandt.

Der Begriff GPU wurde aus dem Grafikprozessor von Nvidia Ende der 90er Jahre geprägt.
Der war aber erst in den 80er Jahren nur rudimentär als Befehlssatz vorhanden in den PCs oder in Heimcomputern als Zusatzchip.


----------



## magik82 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*

bei mir das gleiche! bis heute kein Heft  Leider!


----------



## Psychopath (14. Juni 2014)

magik82 schrieb:


> bei mir das gleiche! bis heute kein Heft  Leider!



nur leider mit dem unterschied...dass es mir mittlerweile egal geworden ist


----------



## SXFreak (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*

Will das auch kaufen 
MyKiosk spuckt nichts aus 

26817 ?


----------



## Christoph1717 (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*

Ich komme gerade von meinem Urlaub zurück und habe das Heft in Berlin am HBF in einer Virgin Buchhandlung gekauft. Da waren auch noch mehr Exemplare von da.
Da ich etliche Stunden in Zug Richtung Frankfurt hatte, war es toller Lesestoff...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*



SXFreak schrieb:


> Will das auch kaufen
> MyKiosk spuckt nichts aus
> 
> 26817 ?



Wenn ich nach PC Games Hardware Wissen suche, kommt das hier:

*Verkaufsstellen in Ihrer Nähe*

                               01
*Wolsdorff Tobacco GmbH Filiale 1279*

Rhauderwieke 5

     1,3 km
                                              02
*Wolsdorff Tobacco GmbH Filiale 1261*

Umländerwiek Links 5

     9,6 km
                                              03
*Domsky Einzelhandelssyst. GmbH*

Osseweg 87

     11,9 km
                                              04
*Mammen*

Mühlenstr. 25

     13,5 km
                                              05
*Domsky Einzelhandelssyst. GmbH*

Ringstr. 17-23

     14,4 km
                                              06
*Niemeyer e.K. Filiale 15283*

Bahnhofstr. 1

     14,7 km
                                              07
*Wolsdorff Tobacco GmbH Filiale 1262*

Nüttermoorer Str. 2

     16,4 km
                                              08
*Famila F 10*

Nüttermoorer Str. 2

     16,4 km


----------



## SXFreak (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*

Super! Vielen Dank.


----------



## Caduzzz (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*

Ich habe das Heft beim Fußball WM2014 Gewinnspiel gewonnen, danke nochmals!

 Gefällt mir sehr gut, komme leider kaum zum lesen, da meine Gattin (Mac-Userin und eigentlich nicht PC interessiert!) sich das Heft geschnappt und in Beschlag genommen hat

 Grüße caduzzz


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: [Jetzt sichern] PCGH-"Wissensbuch": Die spannende IT-History von den Anfängen bis heute - Pflichtkauf für jeden Nerd!*

So, hier kündigen wir die Neuauflage von So funzt ihr PC an:  So funktioniert Ihr Computer 2015: Das große PCGH-Wissensbuch jetzt vorbestellen


----------

